# Extreme Sports



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In Action by Fahad Al Nusf, on Flickr


The Speed of Light by Ammar Alothman, on Flickr


Above The City by Ammar Alothman, on Flickr


Pirates of the sky by Ammar Alothman, on Flickr


Dennis Tihara is having the best time surfing at Teahupoo, Tahiti. by cookiesound, on Flickr


The Flying Boat by Fahad Al Nusf, on Flickr


cliffjumper by ​eyebex, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

L e n z i ____ J e t S k i - F r e e s t y l e by Fernando Felix, on Flickr


S p l a s h by Fernando Felix, on Flickr


Surfing In The Sky by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Team by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Freedom by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Awesome by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Winter by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Atmonauti by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Untitled by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Superheroes! by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


1/8 by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Untitled by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Untitled by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


Untitled by *Maidek*®, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

BMXer @ 040BMXPark, Eindhoven by FraJH Photos, on Flickr


BMXer @ 040BMXPark, Eindhoven by FraJH Photos, on Flickr


BMXer @ 040BMXPark, Eindhoven by FraJH Photos, on Flickr


Jump! by Matthew Anderson Photography, on Flickr


Extreme Stunt Show - Evolution Tour by alexjcrawford, on Flickr


Extreme Stunt Show - Evolution Tour by alexjcrawford, on Flickr


Extreme Stunt Show - Evolution Tour by alexjcrawford, on Flickr


Extreme Stunt Show - Evolution Tour by alexjcrawford, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fillmore Snow (11) by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


go fly by hkvam, on Flickr


Wipeout at Moonlight 5888 by casch52, on Flickr


Multiplicity 1 0461 by casch52, on Flickr


Girl hang by a rope! by Periklis Ripis, on Flickr


Biketrial Bayreuth by noomrise, on Flickr


Surfing Oceanside 1246 by casch52, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Base Jumper



base jumpers twin falls 501 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 502 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 503 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 504 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 505 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 506 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 507 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 509 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 510 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


base jumpers twin falls 512 by Earthdreams-walking for those who can't., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Série com Parapente - Series with Paragliding - paraglidingé 10-05-2008 433 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr


is it a bird? is it a plane?... by RCAGUIAT / Rodel Caguiat, on Flickr


Paragliding in Crucita - Parapente en Crucita by Len Langevin, on Flickr


Hang Gliding Lessons @ Jockey Ridge by Beadmobile, on Flickr


and then my heart stopped beating by brooklyn, on Flickr


not us (thank god) by brooklyn, on Flickr


Bill in the air by tiger_tim_2000, on Flickr


purple by besiaman, on Flickr


3,2,1, go! by besiaman, on Flickr


waiting for the wind by besiaman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Notch by keithpyt, on Flickr


Thessaloniki, extreme sports festival 2012 by Teacher Dude's BBQ, on Flickr


Shaun Darlington - Footjam by matt123roll, on Flickr


Pochylec by Adam Kokot / Babel Images, on Flickr


IMG_3061 by Adam Kokot / Babel Images, on Flickr


IMG_2504 by Adam Kokot / Babel Images, on Flickr


IMG_2164 by Adam Kokot / Babel Images, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you for the amazing series of extreme sports photos...:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brakes by photo by marko, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danh951/7286225990/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danh951/7276053538/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danh951/7276055684/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danh951/7276049112/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Extreme sport gorge walking by Adventure Britain, on Flickr


Extreme sport gorge walking by Adventure Britain, on Flickr


BigAir9 by Festival Wakeboard, on Flickr


BigAir7 by Festival Wakeboard, on Flickr


BigAir6 by Festival Wakeboard, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlieyacoub/7348373702/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlieyacoub/7163163159/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlieyacoub/7163164661/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve License To Thrill by Nana&Bump, on Flickr


Chase AF by Nana&Bump, on Flickr


Snowboard Jump by AtlasWebConsulting, on Flickr


010-DSC05939 by feltric chris, on Flickr


4-flya by feltric chris, on Flickr


087-DSC06232 by feltric chris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No turning back now! by Ezeric123, on Flickr


BJ MORGAN - Tri-City Riders by kevinjsalisbury, on Flickr


Tom Schaar at X Games Asia 2012 - 4 by Jérôme Pierson, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7557452470/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7557452152/in/photostream/


Rafting... in their shoes ! by seminairecom, on Flickr


Breathe, you're invincible ! by seminairecom, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

shooting the @redbulllv #winchseries reminded me how much I miss shooting extreme sports. sequence of @briankgrubb by PowersImagery.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imon1794/7689532882/


KR_ROZO_BG_0001 by balazsgardi, on Flickr


sport-chute-libre by Outdoor Sports, on Flickr


Crankworx_2Alpes-21 by  YariGhidone , on Flickr


IMGP9971 by S M Pasha, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bungee jump by Ehiztari, on Flickr


Bungee jump by Ehiztari, on Flickr


Wheel Grab by Billy Currie, on Flickr


Red Bull Cliff Diving at Inis Mór, Aran Islands by linda_mcnulty, on Flickr


back flip by Photography KV, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grumpy_bird/7719471046/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skatepark Ruzomberok, Slovakia by ERZVO Peter - design d15, on Flickr


Skatepark Ruzomberok, Slovakia by ERZVO Peter - design d15, on Flickr


Freeski Project Paris Match Photoshoot by Tristan Shu, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7982581280/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kasiafiszerphotography/7980430005/sizes/l/


jure lenarcic whitewater 02 by Lenart Zore, on Flickr


Rule 1. Always look where your going by Grand-Poobar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Extreme Volleyball | IMG_5389 by xunliang, on Flickr


Extreme Volleyball | IMG_5376 by xunliang, on Flickr


Kevin Jug Abuse 2 by Nana&Bump, on Flickr


Kevin Jug Abuse 1 by Nana&Bump, on Flickr


Steve Tear Drop 1 by Nana&Bump, on Flickr


Camp of Champions Sessions @ Whistler by sasha goldstein, on Flickr


Camp of Champions Sessions @ Whistler by sasha goldstein, on Flickr


Camp of Champions Sessions @ Whistler by sasha goldstein, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

27082012-IMG_3374 by Oman Tourism, on Flickr


Snowboarder carving - France by www.steverochephotography.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dylantsanderson/8074036206/in/photostream/


Untitled by John Jairo Rojas, on Flickr


WRC Alsace 2012 by LoïcZ, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooper_stills/8063342633/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooper_stills/8063328387/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

BFF #10 by Giulio Rosso Chioso, on Flickr


specialized by Kra Godinez, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/advanc3dphoto/8093413244/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/advanc3dphoto/8093408243/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/advanc3dphoto/8093425529/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/advanc3dphoto/8098307224/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Adventure II by Christoffer Meyer Photography, on Flickr


Tallinn Adventures i.e. Rock Climbing by AgnesAltmets, on Flickr


Windsurfer, Sanxenxo, October 27th 2012 by Daniel M. Photos, on Flickr


surf_wave_surfing_sport_adrenaline_extreme_desktop_1280x1024_hd-wallpaper-7721 by Jasenboychair, on Flickr


DSC_3258 by John Jairo Rojas, on Flickr


kitesurf_photo_of_the_year_2012 by kissandfly06, on Flickr


kitesurf_green by kissandfly06, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible images, cliff/rock climbing is indeed exciting and.....dangerous. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skydive by Rick Neves, on Flickr


Skydive by Rick Neves, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skydive by Rick Neves, on Flickr


Skydive by Rick Neves, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skydive by Rick Neves, on Flickr


Skydive by Rick Neves, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skydive by Rick Neves, on Flickr


Skydive by Rick Neves, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Suspense by John D F, on Flickr


Extreme Sports by John D F, on Flickr

REAL kite surfers do it in scandals and hoodies. Wet suits are for wussies.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hunstanton Flyer by John D F, on Flickr


Impossible Jump by John D F, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Extreme sports by Ehiztari, on Flickr


Extreme sports by Ehiztari, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice work YF, thanks for the amazing photos. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great work, amazing photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/648214...A4L-f4CagF-f4SuZu-f4CfZv-f4Chc6-f4CiJi-f4CeH6









http://www.flickr.com/photos/les2al...4L-f4CagF-f4SuZu-f4CfZv-f4Chc6-f4CiJi-f4CeH6/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/676789...wBC-f4SrNY-f4SzQ7-f4SzkC-f4CgoX-f4Cb1V-f4SrXq









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcde...BC-f4SrNY-f4SzQ7-f4SzkC-f4CgoX-f4Cb1V-f4SrXq/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Turn & Burn Competition by agataurbaniak, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/648214...HhY-f4GGpE-f4srxH-f4GGKy-f4DvXG-f48kyk-f48kyX


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, I wonder how old that guy above is, quite athletic. thanks YF. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd say he is over 60.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Patrick Wider by Octave Zangs, on Flickr


----------

